# Making Gasoline from Bacteria



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

A biotech startup describes how it will coax petroleum-like fuels from engineered microbes within three to five years. 

More...


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I seriously hope that this is not how we make our fuel in the future. We have enough CO2 and poisonous gasses in the air already. The world needs to start moving toward sustainable energies like wind, solar, tital, hydroelectric, etc.


----------

